# Downloading images from PhotoBucket



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

From the editor I click on Insert Image/Image URL/chose an image and click on Direct Link, and then do a copy and paste into

Import URL. You won't have the same result if you choose Image Code from PhotoBucket. I hope this helps someone try to download pics.


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

http://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy305/rbranstner/Spring Panfishing/DSC00229.jpg

This is was shows up when I post the direct link into my posts.


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

When I click on the link, I see the pic. You should be able to directly see the pic w/out having to click on the link.From within PhotoBucket are you choosing Direct Link?


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

I click on the "Insert Image" button in the Reply area then click on the button that says "Image URL" then paste the "Direct Link" from Photobucket there then click "OK"


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)




----------



## dennisdocb (May 25, 2010)

Finally got it to work.


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats, that pic was worth the effort.


----------



## ddave (May 25, 2010)

I guess it worked.  (Insert thumbs up icon here.)

Dave


----------

